# 2006 GTO Color Decision



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Everyone,
I'm going to put down a deposit on a 2006 on January 16th and I need some help deciding on color. I currently have a Red/Red M6 and am torn about which way to go. Thanks in advance, Brian :cheers


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

why not go for one of the new colors...brazen orange or spice red?
for me nothing beats black with red interior


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Brazen Orange is the color to go with....a no brainer.!!!


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Brazen Orange is the color to go with....a no brainer.!!!


Yes or cyclone gray.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

well i like the new orange myself. the pics i have seen it looks awesome...if i was to get a new one. thats what it would be...i have a 05 red/red m6 now...but its a hard choice...


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

the orange is awesome!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

OJ is nice .. just watch how the primer is layed or it will start to look like the dodge OJ .. LMAO

silver is a neutral color .. pretty pimp...

green would be cool... never seen one that color .. or white pearl...

or you can go Cali-Fobulose and do purple pearl metalic with a hint of green .. LMAO... :willy: arty:

ok nm thought u were gonna paint it yourself .. LOL


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I thought Blue/Blue wasn't offered on the '06...gotta check the site again.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Whoops, I was wrong. The '06 does offer blue/blue. I know I either read it or saw on the site that black interior was only available (maybe when they first updated for the '06 models). Nevermind now lol.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> I thought Blue/Blue wasn't offered on the '06...gotta check the site again.



yeah it is...I have one in my showroom. 



I'd agree with everyone else in saying the brazen orange. It is absolutley beautiful. Especially in person. 

But from your options I would go with Blue/Blue. One of the rarest color combinations.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Brazen Orange is the color to go with....a no brainer.!!!


Unless you want a color coordinated interior - Orange has none. I jsut ordered my '06 - RED on RED


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

Brazen Orange


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Jeffs386 said:


> why not go for one of the new colors...brazen orange or spice red?
> for me nothing beats black with red interior


For me, the colored interior is really what does it for me. the Spice red is really appealing, but I'm not a fan of the black interior. The Brazen is also unique and appealing, but again the black interior. Thanks for the input, Brian


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

im appalled !!! once you go black, you never go back.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah but black with a red interior or vice versa are classic for looking bad ass.I just wish they came in _ convertibles _ :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

your working that italic aint ya?

wait til you learn how to use colors...


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

you mean these colors?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

there ya go!


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Go orange. Out of those choices though, go blue/blue.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

blue on blue arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

those werent a very rare color in 05. get a silver and red.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> those werent a very rare color in 05. get a silver and red.



Blue on Blue was fairly rare. Atleast around here it is. The Silver is the most common color


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

quicksilver, red, auto, 18's. they made 15 in 05! Not as common as you may think.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Well the 18's is part of that reason. The 18 were on constraint for 755 of the damn year.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

dealernut said:


> The Silver is the most common color


At my dearler all I see through service is black/red 90% of the time.


----------



## z71burb (Nov 14, 2005)

between the two - i vote for the ibm/blue interior - sweet color in all different lighting


----------



## V8EST (Oct 15, 2005)

I have ordered GTO ´06 black with black. :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

WELCOME! cant wait to see pics.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

V8EST said:


> I have ordered GTO ´06 black with black. :cool



Welcome to the herd. You should see your car late feb, early march. 

Why didn't you get one now at the red tag pricing?


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I am getting a 2006 Pontiac GTO for my 17th birthday and I ordered Black on Black M6 but with the choices you have on the poll go for Blue on Blue.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

you lucky SOB !!!! Wish I got a sports car for my 17th bday!

Actually, have you own a high hp V8 before?


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

I am partial to the Brazen Orange (maybe because I just got one). Everyone raves about the color.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

post pics when you get it!!


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

Will try to get pictures tomorrow. It has been raining off and on for days now. Could be worse - Could be snow. I lived in Woodbridge, VA for a couple of years when I was in the Corps. Nice area except for the traffic!!


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I haven't owned one before BUT my Uncle who's a rich mofo has a 2006 Z06, 1969 Indy Pace Car Camaro with a 350 in it, 2002 35th Anniversary SS Camaro, and some other cars and I have driven them all but the only ones ive actually like raced in was the 2002 Camaro and somewhat the Z06 didn't punch it as much in the Z06 since it wasn't my car and brand new.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

huh, thats funny. Cuz there is NOT an 05 Z06, the Z06 is an 06 model.

But I am sure you meant 06. And hey, can you get us some pics of that car?!?!


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Haha yeah I'll ask my cousin he's got plenty. Want pics of everything? And yes I meant 06 it's like brand new so it's only got like 58 miles on it. He's kinda lucky because his brother is like pretty high up in the GM company so yeah got a nice discount.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

sure, send me pics of all your cars! I am a huge photo collector.

[email protected]


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds good to me man I'll ask Cousin tomorrow for ya.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

much obliged.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

big_mike said:


> huh, thats funny. Cuz there is NOT an 05 Z06, the Z06 is an 06 model.
> 
> But I am sure you meant 06. And hey, can you get us some pics of that car?!?!


GOOD GRIEF MIKE !! pay attn LMAO.... :willy: arty: I think all the page hopping is making your head spin ... :rofl: 



> I haven't owned one before BUT my Uncle who's a rich mofo has a *2006 Z06*, 1969 Indy Pace Car Camaro with a 350 in it, 2002 35th Anniversary SS Camaro, and some other cars and I have driven them all but the only ones ive actually like raced in was the 2002 Camaro and somewhat the Z06 didn't punch it as much in the Z06 since it wasn't my car and brand new.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

AHEM. at 12:10pm on Dec. 9 he made his post that had the year of *2005*. If you will read below his post, you will see _Last edited by 2006GTO : Yesterday at 01:00 AM_ which would mean he changed it to 2006 on December *11*.

I made my post saying the year was wrong on Dec. 10, 2005 at 11:19 PM. So you see Watson, I dont miss a beat.


----------

